# Jensen 20G Model Steam Engine Running DIY Steam Hammer



## JimDobson (Jun 8, 2015)

I had a lot of fun making this and my young grandson loves it, thanks for looking -


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vrtwvM2_hw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vrtwvM2_hw[/ame]


----------



## bazmak (Jun 8, 2015)

Brilliant how about some more. Regards barry


----------



## ShopShoe (Jun 8, 2015)

Strangely hypnotic to watch.

Thanks for posting. I think most kids would like to watch that.

--ShopShoe


----------



## JimDobson (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks for looking guys, I really enjoyed making this


----------



## JimDobson (Jun 9, 2015)

bazmak said:


> Brilliant how about some more. Regards barry


 

Baz, I haven't actually personally made that much when it comes to steam engines and steam items. I have a lot engines though and a lot of videos of them running.

Is there a section to post them on? Or is here ok or does it have to be something that one has personally made themselves?


----------



## bazmak (Jun 9, 2015)

Post anything of interest anywhere you want.make a thread give a name and put things on.space them out to give people a chance to comment etc


----------



## JimDobson (Jun 9, 2015)

Cheers and thanks Baz.


----------



## Cymro77 (Sep 6, 2015)

Just a suggestion - you could add more hammers and a set of wood blocks to make music!  I enjoyed what you have done and am sure your grandchildren really like it.


----------



## bmac2 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Jim
I&#8217;m envious that&#8217;s quite a collection, with a couple of gallons of water and a case of MRE&#8217;s I could get lost in there for months.
By all means please post some videos


----------



## JimDobson (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks guys I really appreciate the feedback


----------

